# I keep hitting the bottom (right) fork with my marble



## Wildbeeman (Mar 21, 2019)

Ok so I am as green a newbie as they come. I made a really ugly slingshot bought some cheap tubing from Home Depot ,some leather and bought some daisy glass slingshot ammo. My grip\ form seems to be wrong I keep hitting the right or bottom fork with my ammo.

Thanks


----------



## Wildbeeman (Mar 21, 2019)

Any advise is greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Some really good how to videos on YouTube will get you started. Bill Hayes, Joefe slingshot hunting, Gamekeeper John and catapult carnage come to mind.

Welcome to the addiction


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

from the info you supplied it is difficult to say what is the cause but release is the first possible cause coming to my mind; second it the hand that holds the frame which should stay steady if you shoot without flip or move right in line of the path of ammo, no twisting and similar (my English is not enough here..)

cheers,

jazz


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Upload a pic of your rig is it ott or ttf if u look to the right side bottom of your screen it says (more reply options )hit that than u can snap a pic and upload


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Make sure your pouch release is clean. Poor pouch release is probably the number one cause of fork hits. Make sure you are not canting the forks.

The are some good videos from Charles posted under the Art of Shooting section.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Look on YouTube plenty of how to shoot a slingshot videos on there and even on here if you search old threads its easier to see how it should be done then us trying to describe it to you .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I say the tubes your usi jn g are too heavy for the ammo .. sometimes this causes fork hits 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I 100% agree with everyone’s helpful suggestions Since you are having fork hits on the right side, and your bands are breaking on the right side, Im thinking Grandpa Grumpy is on the right track. Bill Hays has a video on how to start a young person, or a beginner to shoot a slingshot. I could never get the thumb and forefinger grip of the pouch to work for me, I always had fork hits on the right side after watching Bills video, I changed how I grip the pouch, and I have never had a fork hit since In fact I shoot my PFS without changing anything. I hope everyone’s suggestions help you solve the problem.


----------



## Wildbeeman (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you everyone!
I have been watching a number of videos every thing from building to shooting. Although I have no doubt my form is wrong my bands are also way to long, This is my first build so I'm going to get the draw length right.
I am also going to order a good basic manufactured sling shot . I need to see how a good one operates so that I can perfect my form then try building one again.I really enjoy this forum and sling shots for some reason have become very appealing to me.Thank you all for the help


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Ouch!....oh s----, &^$#^&( !! See we all get hit once in a while.


----------

